#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-10
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<asakura> こんばんは
<amigojapan> konbanha Emmanuel_Chanel asakura
<asakura> amigojapan: good evening
<amigojapan> asakura: hi
<asakura> hi!
<amigojapan> oh you live in the USA....
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan:  TLUG 参加しようか知らん？と…
<asakura> i'm in japan.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> TLUG -> 今月の TLUG の飲み会
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: I dont udenrstand
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm thinking of joining the TLUG's event.
<amigojapan> asakura: oh, then why dont you come to the TLUG on teh 21st, I am will be going
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://tlug.jp/wiki/Meetings:2011:01
<asakura> Tokyo Linux Users Group
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: ok, hope to see you there
<asakura> is this event for foreigners living in japan?
<amigojapan> asakura: its for anyone
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 多分違う． amigojapan 氏が外国人なので，読めるページが英語なだけかと．
<amigojapan> anyone interested in linux
<amigojapan> 確かに外国人が多いけど日本人もいるよ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 日本語ページ見せた方が，誤解がなかったかも…って，私はどこにあるのか知りませんけど．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Probably better to show its Japanese page, although I don't know where.
<asakura> ここかな? http://tlug.jp/index.html.ja
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですね…
<asakura> Administrative Members, they are not japanese... i think.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 日本語がカタいですからねえ…
<asakura> Emmanuel_Chanel さんはネイティブ日本人ですか?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ええ，日本人ですよ．この名前はただのハンドルです．
<asakura> 外国人かと思いました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，そんなハンドルですよねえ…
<amigojapan> 妻はやまとなでしこですｗ
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: もしTLUGに来たら、どうやってエマニュエルさんだてわかるんですか、僕
<amigojapan> asakura: TLUGに２１日にくるんだったら教えてください
<amigojapan> そしたら３人で会える
<Emmanuel_Chanel> TLUG のトピックって，  https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/ にはないみたいですね…
<amigojapan> 今から書き込めばいいんじゃないですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですね．でも，ここで話題になるくらいだから，他の誰かが書いているのかと思った．
<amigojapan> hehehe
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 特に， TLUG について， amigojapan さんにここで誘われた以上の事は，管理メンバーの構成さえ知らないような私なんかじゃない，他の人がさ…
<amigojapan> 僕は一回行った事ある。。。。　　　　
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu の準公式イベントか何かかと思ったよ…
<amigojapan> Ubuntuだけじゃないよ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，名前からしたら， Ubuntu だけじゃないのは明らかだけどさ…
<amigojapan> うんうん
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ただ， Ubuntu Japanese Team で公式にサポートしているとか，そうでないにしても，知られているとか，そんな条件は満たしているのかと思った．
<amigojapan> うむ。。。。ま、飲み会じゃない時はSUNのビルで会をやるらしい
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おかえりなさい．
<amigojapan> wb
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 英語の壁は予想以上なんじゃない？ ＞ TLUG
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: good night
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-11
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys_> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは
<kuromabo> こんばんわ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> 議題が更新されてないことに今きづいたペン
<jkbys> とりあえずアクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 10.04.1はリリースして、Webのリンク先を変えておきました
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110111
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> アクションアイテム
<jkbys> 以外でも、何かあればお願いします。今日は議題があがってませんので。
<nobuto> 前回 kuromabo さんがいなかったので聞けませんでしたが、
<nobuto> lp-l10-jaのルール https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/RuleForLPL10nJa?action=recall&rev=4
<nobuto> こんな感じでどうでしょうか。
<kuromabo> はい、問題ないと思います。
<kuromabo> が、数点。
<kuromabo> ガイドライン[2]の中にはUbuntu Japanese Teamの翻訳ガイドがあるので
<kuromabo> 他のプロジェクトの翻訳ルールもこれに沿ったものでお願いするということでしょうか。
<nobuto> 現状だとそうなります。LPのガイドをそのまま採用してもいいし、独自のを定めてもいいことになっています。
<nobuto> LPのガイドはこれです。 https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Guide
<kuromabo> ざっと見ましたが分かりました。
<kuromabo> もう一点、チームメンバーの選定の際に、Ownerのチェックとは現状では私のみでしょうか?
<nobuto> kuromabo: そうなっています。
<kuromabo> それとも、Japanese Teamの翻訳メンバー選出のように投票制?
<nobuto> 1人で決められます。
<kuromabo> 了解しました。
<kuromabo> 他のプロジェクトにも関わるので、Japanese Teamのようにきっちり審査するのかどうか
<kuromabo> 迷いますが、まずはJapanese Teamと同じレベルで翻訳者として適格か判断します。
<nobuto> ゆるいモデレート制とおっしゃっていたので、kuromabo さんがざっと見て問題ないと思えば承認してしまっていいものと私は考えています。
<nobuto> その辺はおまかせします。
<kuromabo> 分かりました。
<kuromabo> 他の皆さんは同意ということで問題ありませんか?
<jkbys> はい
<mizuno> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<kuromabo> 問題があれば相談しながら薦めることになると思いますので、よろしくお願いします。次へどうぞ。
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか？
<nobuto> このルールの反映は1週待った方がいいですかね？
<jkbys> これではじめてしまっていいんじゃないでしょうか
<nobuto> kuromabo: すでにlp-l10n-jaのAdministratorになっていましたよね？反映お願いしていいでしょうか。
<kuromabo> 了解しました。
<Henrich> こんばんは。
<nobuto> お願いします。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<d6rkaiz__> 先ほどのルールの日本語に違和感を覚えたとか、そういう反応はしてもいいんでしょうか？
<jkbys> もちろん
<d6rkaiz__> あ、おわりかw
<d6rkaiz__> 2段落目ですが。
<d6rkaiz__> こんな感じなのかな？と
<d6rkaiz__> 箇条書きを羅列した感じに見えたので。
<jkbys> どうですか？ > kuromabo, nobuto
<mizuno> 現行のと何がちがうんでしょ
<d6rkaiz__> 文章と文章の繋がり位ですね。違いは。
<nobuto> 文意を変えるわけではないので、どっちでもいい感じですね。おまかせします > kuromabo
<jkbys> チームに参加しなくても翻訳を提案できます。チームのメンバだけが翻訳をコミット（反映）できます。 → チームに参加しなくても翻訳を提案できますが、チームのメンバだけがコミット（反映）できます。　という部分は、分かりやすくなっているように思いますね。
<mizuno> どっちでもいいかと思います
<d6rkaiz__> あまり大した提案でもないので、スルーしていただいて問題はありません。ただ違和感を覚えただけ。というだけなので。
<kuromabo> はい、提案を採用して日本語らしい文章にしておきます。
<jkbys> ではよろしくお願いします。
<d6rkaiz__> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> では次回、１８日でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> １８日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<d6rkaiz__> お疲れさまでした。
<Henrich> お疲れさまです、寒いですねー
<kuromabo> お疲れ様でした。
<ki_van> 翻訳について質問してもよろしいですか？
<kuromabo> はい
<ki_van> launchpadである特定のアプリの翻訳をやりたいときにどうやればいいのでしょうか？
<ki_van> アルファベット順に並んでないように思えるのですが
<nobuto> 今確認したらkuromabo さんがチームのAdministratorになっていなかったので、Administratorにした上でOwnerに割り当てました。
<kuromabo> launchpad内やGoogleで検索して直接見に行ったりしてますね、ワタ医者>特定のアプリ探し
<kuromabo> 私は
<mizuno> がんばって探します
<ki_van> ありがとうございます
<kuromabo> あとは、アプリによってはメニューの「このアプリを翻訳する」からも行けますが、数は少ないかも
<Henrich> 最近はアプリの訳ってやってないなぁ…
<kuromabo> 私も時間が取れなくてががが...な状況ですが(すみません
<kuromabo> Nattyのリリースが近づいた頃に一気にやってしまおうと
<Henrich> そろそろリリースノートが固まりそうなので、そうなったらよろしく :) ＞kuromabo
<nobuto> ki_van: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/SOURCE_NAME で直接いけるかと。
<kuromabo> 了解す>Henrich
<Henrich> って、update したらまた未訳が増えた…
<kuromabo> 賽の河原へようこそ！だが翻訳には終わりがある！
<ki_van> みなさんありがとうございました
<kirkland> hi there!
<kirkland> I found an excellent patch that solves a problem in GNU Screen's ability to render multibyte unicode characters here:
<kirkland> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/mikenekoDX/20100208/1266474213
<kirkland> I would like some help contacting the author of that patch, and perhaps even communicating with him or her
<kirkland> i would like their permission to send that patch to the upstream Screen community and include it in Ubuntu
<kirkland> can anyone help me?
<kirkland> persia pointed me here ;-)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> kirkland: Not #ubuntu ?
<kirkland> Emmanuel_Chanel: sorry, I'm specifically looking for help communicating in Japanese
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<jkbys> hi kirkland, I might help you
<kirkland> jkbys: hi, thank you!
<kirkland> jkbys: first, I would like some help finding the author's name and email address
<jkbys> according to http://www.hatena.ne.jp/mikenekoDX/, his name is Hiroyuki Mizuhara, and his twitter account is mikeneko_dx
<jkbys> His email address is bottom of http://mk-script.sourceforge.jp/
<kirkland> jkbys: thanks!
<jkbys> welcome
<Emmanuel_Chanel> kirkland and jkbys: Good to hear that kirkland got help. I didn't understand what he wants.
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Is it good to talk about Tokyo Linux User Group's event on the meeting yesterday?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 誰もいないか…(いたとしてどんな話すればいいの？って感じもするが…)
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: yes, why not...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Is there someone who can post the advertisement of TLUG?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> kirkland: btw, where are you from? I'm from Japan. I'm Japanese.
<kirkland> Emmanuel_Chanel: Austin, Texas;  I'm American :-)
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-12
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ubuntulinux.jp が繋がりにくいのは私だけでしょうか？
<ka2u> 私も繋がりにくいです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> サーバーの調子が悪いのでしょうかね？
<ka2u> 一応時間がたてばresponseが帰ってきますけが
<ka2u> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/cse/brand?form=cse-search-box&lang=jaが404ですね
<asakura> つながりにくいのは昔から?最近多いような気がする。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 同じく．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 最近，繋がりにくくてどうしたの？って感じです．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: Tokyo Linux User Group のスレッド，立てるにしても， Ubuntu Japanese Team のフォーラムには，場所がない感じ…管理人に申請すれば話は別みたいだけど．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おはようございます．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-13
<Seele> As I've said elsewhere; please forgive me, but I'm asking on the kindness of strangers to help me translate a Japanese text.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> seuman: こんばんは．そちらの県は，西の方は大雪だけど市内は大丈夫なんでしたっけ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ううん…誰もいないか…
<seuman> テスト
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-14
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<seuman> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 殆ど誰もいませんね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> やっと返事が貰えた…
<seuman> いませんね、人
<Emmanuel_Chanel> IRC やる人自体が少ないですしねえ…後，英語可なのも，壁になっているかも…
<seuman> ですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> パソコン教室で xchat とか教えたら， IRC の世界が広がるでしょうに…
<seuman> 知り合いにSkypeしてる人は結構いるけど、チャットクライアント入れてる人はなかなかいませんね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私も， Linux デスクトップ使うまで， xchat を知らず， IRC も殆ど知りませんでした．
<seuman> 切っ掛けがないなかなか使いませんもんね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですね．
<d6rkaiz__> すいません、見てるだけです・・・（´ω｀）
<mm> はじめまして、xubuntu11.4から参加します
<amigojapan> mm: いらっしゃい
<mm> nattyは軽そうです
<mm> LibreofficeのOOoの代わりに使っています
<mm> 退席します、また。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: いますか？
<amigojapan> hello Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> TLUG の飲み会への参加手続きないか見ていた．勝手に行けばいいのね？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I can join TLUG's nomikai without any sign-up, right?
<amigojapan> yes
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: just go
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: 場所とか時間とかわかる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> わかる． 21 Jan. 19:30 - 21:30 ね.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 場所も，まだ地図を印刷していないけど，どのサイトを見ればいいかは分かる．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> この会の事，フォーラムに書き込んだらいいのかも知れないけど，何をどこに書き込んだらいいのか分からない感じ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I haven't printed out the map but I know what web page to print out.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: you just need the map, and the time,   get there at the right time, and everyone shall be there
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<amigojapan> at least I will be there :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<amigojapan> if youw ant to write abhout it on a forum, that is ok too
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes...
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: ふーラムにTLUGのリンクを書き込めばいいんじゃないかな
<Emmanuel_Chanel> それはその通り…
<amigojapan> おｋ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Better that the administrative members post the advertisement, I feel...
<amigojapan> おｋ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I cannot be responsible since I don't know TLUG actually.
<amigojapan> ok, I dont even know what forum you are talking about
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu Japanese Team's forum: https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/
<amigojapan> ah, I see
<amigojapan> ok
<amigojapan> then dont worry about it
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-15
<emilia> koredeiinoka
<emilia> sdo
<emilia> dousitara
<emilia> soudatoha
<emilia> dattara
<emilia> mko
<emilia> そうかもしれない
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おかえりなさい．
<seuman> 外寒かったー
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうでしょうねえ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうそう，このチャンネルで， http://www.tlug.jp/wiki/Meetings:2011:01 に誘われた…
<seuman> Emmanuel_Chanelさんは良くこういった集まりに参加されるんですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いいえ．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今回誘われて， ok したのが初めてな感じです．
<seuman> そうですか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Linux 使ってはいますけど， OS やらディストリビューションの技術の事あまり分かっていないなあとか…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そんなので，いつもウェブでこういった会の開催の話見ても，手を挙げませんでした．
<seuman> 周りの話について行けるか不安だったと？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<seuman> レベル高そうですもんね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうそう…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu Japanese Team で，普通のユーザーを集めた交流会を開催してもよいのかも知れませんね…
<seuman> いいですねそれ
<seuman> 基本的に只の飲み会　みたいな
<asakura> Ubuntuの名を借りたただの飲み会ｗ
<seuman> こういうのはまず参加すること自体に意味があると思うのでｗ
 * Emmanuel_Chanel はてっきり http://www.tlug.jp/wiki/Meetings:2011:01 も， Ubuntu の日本コミュニティの公式・準公式ないし認知されている会だと思っていた．
<asakura> tokyodebianがあるようにtokyoubuntuがあっても良いと思う。
<asakura> 草の根活動万歳ｗ
<seuman> ヽ(´ー｀)ノ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> seuman さんの場合は，東京より関西というか京都・大阪の方が行きやすいでしょうね．それさえ大変かも知れませんが…
<seuman> うーむ・・・たしかに鳥取はオフ会等には向きませんよね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 福井・富山の方がまだ便利なのか知らん？サンダーバードが走っていますしねえ…
<seuman> 山陰地方には電車すら走ってないのですよ・・・ｗｗ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですね…ブルートレインもサンライズ出雲になってから，鳥取を通らなくなりましたしねえ…
<seuman> なにやら詳しいですね
<seuman> 何でですか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 父が鳥取の出身なので…何度か行きました…出雲は乗った事ありませんけど．
<seuman> なるほどー
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なんだか最近， Ubuntu Japanese Team というか，フォーラム繋がりにくいですね．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-16
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おはようございます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> konbanwa Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: もうすぐですね　飲み会
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: そうですね．
<amigojapan> yes yes
<kkk> Hello
<ky_yaro> Test
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-09
<tester> こんには、テスト書き込みです。よろしくお願いします。
<tester> 唐突にすみません、初心者ですが、会話が成立していますか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今のところ会話はないですねえ．
<tester> 日付　date&;
<ProjectILNX> 初めまして
<ProjectILNX> Compiz好きな人っていませんか？
<Guest95950> ba ga ya lu o
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-10
<hito_jp> Wiki間に合った！　小林さんすごい。
<hito_jp> 小林さんこない……
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> wiki復旧したんすか？ 小林さんらしくない……
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<nobuto> こんばんは
<jkbys> Wikiは不完全に復旧です
<hito_jp> テーマがちょっと微妙ですが、とりあえずは使えますね……
<jkbys> タイトルを出すパッチとか入れてないので、まだおかしい
<jkbys> あと、項目の頭に数字がでまくり
<mizuno> テーマはwiki.ubuntu.comと同じやつかな
<mizuno> 同じではないか
<jkbys> help.ubuntu.com のやつしか見つからなかったので、とりあえずそれを持ってきた
<hito_jp> 存在しないページを作れない気がします……。
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120110 叩くと新規作成にならないような……気が……？
<jkbys> 作れないな！
<mizuno> 作れないす
<nobuto> ?action=edit を末尾につけてもダメですかね？
<mizuno> そういう問題ではない
<jkbys> 作れたｗ
<jkbys> とりあえずそれで作ってしのごう
<hito_jp> しのげるけど別のページで試しておねがい
<jkbys> 俺は別ページで試したよ！
<hito_jp> えーととりあえず不具合をまとめるページを作っておかないと死ぬわけですがというのをIRCミーティングより先に
<jkbys> 不具合というのは、障害のあったサーバー全般の話ですか
<hito_jp> はい。たぶんタスクリスト作らないと人類に管理できないレベルになります。
<hito_jp> あっても複雑度が爆発して死ぬかもしれませんが。
<hito_jp> とりあえず作った！　https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/ServerRestore201201
<jkbys> 何からどうまとめよう
<mizuno> あれ、ServerRestore201201が見つからない
<jkbys> 俺も存在しない言われるな
<hito_jp> なんかpostしてからの反応が遅いっす……。
<mizuno> 見えた
<jkbys> 見えた
<jkbys> とりあえず、昨日やっとデータをサルベージできました
<jkbys> wikiはご覧のありさまです
<jkbys> フォーラムはさっき動くようになったので、これ終わった後に動作確認して再開したいと思います
<hito_jp> それまではsuspendされていたから仕方ないですね……。
<mizuno> ひどい話だ!
<jkbys> ただ、IPアドレスが減ってしまった影響で、古いOSとかブラウザからhttpsで接続するための設定で複雑なことをしないといけないらしく
<jkbys> それは再開してから対応かなと思ってます
<hito_jp> 一応明日は雑用とかテストならそれなりに手伝えるんじゃないかなぁと思っています。
<hito_jp> ので、てめーこれ手伝えーとかありましたら指示頂ければ。
<jkbys> それまでは、httpでも閲覧・投稿をできるようにして、httpsでつながらない人はhttpで試してね！とアナウンスしようかと
<jkbys> hitoさんにはいろいろお願いするかもしれません
<hito_jp> それはビミョーな気がする……
<jkbys> ビミョーすか
<mizuno> http使うのはよくないんじゃないでしょうか
<hito_jp> ちょっとあとで（明日？）相談しましょう
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ、とりあえずhttpsだけ再開させときます
<hito_jp> 一応パスワードなーのーでー。
<jkbys> httpsまわりについてはwikiも同じ状況
<hito_jp> wwwで「WindowsXP+IEだとこうなるよ」とか宣言しておけばいいような気はしています。
<jkbys> で、wwwですが
<mizuno> とりあえずサーバーにメンバーのアカウント作ってSSH鍵登録しておいてもらえるといいかと
<jkbys> 止められた環境がUbuntu 8.04 drupal5 だったのが、Ubuntu 10.04 だと drupal 6 のパッケージしかないのでどうしようかなーと思っているところです
<hito_jp> Drupal6にして新規に作るか、頑張って5を動かすか、という感じですかね。
<jkbys> そんな感じです
<jkbys> Kevinに、ubuntu.comと同じデザインにしねーの？って言われてるので、この際 drupal 6 にしてデザインも刷新したいところですが
<mizuno> これを機に6で新規にしたほうがすっきりしそうな気はしますが
<mizuno> 作業量的にどうですかね
<jkbys> まだ手をつけてないのでやってみないとわからないじょうたい
<hito_jp> そんなに猛烈に手間がかかるとは思えないというか、過去の記事をどうやって復旧させるのか、を後回しに考えてよければ、CMSなんだから簡単に行けるだろうと思いたいところですが……ですが……。
<jkbys> 記事もそんなにない気がする
<hito_jp> たぶん最優先はRemixの設定ファイルだと思います
<hito_jp> あとRemix化の設定手順。
<jkbys> それ忘れてたわ
<hito_jp> くすんくすん……。
<jkbys> 設定ファイルはすぐ置けそうだから、これ終わったらやります
<chonan> 確かに Remix は重要ですよね
<jkbys> Remix化の手順は、障害ですすいませんページに追記しておきます
<hito_jp> URL変わると困るんじゃないかなぁと……。
<jkbys> たしかにそうだ
<hito_jp> >Remix化の手順も含めて
<jkbys> どのURL叩いても同じページ出るようにしておけばいいかな
<hito_jp> それは設定ファイルがダウンロードできない気がする！
<jkbys> たしかにそうだ
<hito_jp> そして設定ファイルがhttpsで保護されてない……
<hito_jp> あれ。詰んでる？
<hito_jp> 1) wwwをhttps化する 2) Remixの設定ファイルと手順を元のURLと同じもので公開する、ですね。
<hito_jp> ひとまずはSNI利用でいいと思います。
<jkbys> その2つはすぐできそうだ
<hito_jp> じゃあそれ先にしましょう。フォーラム後回し。
<jkbys> フォーラムも開いて問題ないんじゃ？
<hito_jp> 小林さんのリソースが枯渇しないなら公開しちゃっていいですよ！（
<mizuno> 作業の優先順位の話かと
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> あとは、データが消えるVPSなんで、もうこんなことがないように別のところにすぐ切り替えられるようにしておきたいな
<chonan> 下手に開くとサーバどうなったな人がくるので、先手打っておきたいですよね
<mizuno> 消えるVPSて
<hito_jp> 誤操作でZFSのプールをバックアップごと消去されるおそれがある某VPSです。
<chonan> クラウドなほうですね
<hito_jp> もうこんなことないとは思いますが。
<mizuno> こないだ消えたけどさw
<hito_jp> 少なくともいちゃもんつけられてsuspendされるVPSよりは100倍マシ、ということで。
<jkbys> 新しい上流サーバーでいつでも受けられるようにしておけば、リリース時期以外なら切り替え運用ができる気がしています
<hito_jp> で、IRCミーティングをあらためて……（しまった部分的に話してもーた
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> あ、新しい上流サーバーで受けるのは緊急避難以外はNGです
<nobuto> チームレポートさっき書いておきました。 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/December2011#Japanese_Team
<jkbys> NGなのかー
<hito_jp> 記事書いたよって旨が入ってないので、なんでここに書いてあるのか分かんない気がします……。
<nobuto> hito_jp: では直しておきます。
<jkbys> JP LoCoのメンバーが結構書いたんだぜ的な追記をしましょうか
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはそんなとこかな
<hito_jp> Remixの決めないといけないことは来週までにやっときます。すみません。
<jkbys> adobereader-jpnをRemixリポジトリから削除できる時期になりました
<jkbys> 参照：https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2011-November/003929.html
<jkbys> [ ] 削除するか、警告のみのダミーパッケージにするか悩む or とっとと削除
<nobuto> （直した https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/11/December
<ikuyaNOTE> リポジトリから消すだけでいいんじゃないですかねぇ
<mizuno> ずいぶん前にアナウンスしてるし、消しちゃっていい気がします
<hito_jp> nobuto: gj.
<hito_jp> 消すに+1
<nobuto> 消す +1
<jkbys> じゃあ消すかな
<jkbys> ユーザーの環境には残ってもしょうがないってことですよね
<jkbys> ダミーパッケージにしないってことは
<hito_jp> もっぺんぐらいアナウンスすればいいかなぁという……。
<jkbys> パッケージ消してMLにアナウンス、でいいかな
<hito_jp> 厳密にやるならダミーにしたほうがいいんでしょうけど、Adobe Readerのバージョン気にしてくれない人は割とどうにもならない気がする……。
<chonan> バージョン気にしないと脆弱性でやばいぜ的な
<chonan> ニュアンスをMLアナウンスににおわせてみるとか
<hito_jp> ヒドいこというと、消した後でもダミーパッケージは作れるんですよね……
<jkbys> たしかにそうだ
<hito_jp> とりあえず消そう。ダミーパッケージ作るかどうかは後回し。……というのを前の時点で判断すべきだったのか……orz
<jkbys> ダミーパッケージって、起動しようとすると「使いたければパートナーレポジトリを有効にするのデス」ってダイアログ出すとかそんな感じですか？
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい。完全に判断ミス。
<hito_jp> Readmeファイル置くだけでいいですよ！
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<hito_jp> binすら提供する必要ないっす。
<jkbys> Readmeファイルってどうやって読むの！
<hito_jp> みたいな人も、Adobe Reader入ってないから安全だよ！（笑顔
<jkbys> さすが厳しい
<jkbys> パートナーレポジトリを追加しますか？ ［はい］ いいえ とかはやらないんですね
<hito_jp> だってそういう人がadobereader-jpn叩くと思えないんですけど……。
<hito_jp> ブラウザのプラグインからそれを呼び出すのはパズルを解く必要があるのでイヤです！
<jkbys> とりあえず今日のところはパッケージけしてMLにアナウンスってことで
<hito_jp> 消したら貼ってあるURLコピペで流しておいて頂ければ……ってこれも上流マシンだから小林さんにお願いするしか……。
<jkbys> 貼ってあるURL？
<hito_jp> 「消したからアナウンスすれ」って言って頂ければこっちでやります。
<hito_jp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2011-November/003929.html
<jkbys> じゃあ消したらメールします
<jkbys> では次かな
<hito_jp> そのメールしますは「アナウンスすれってメールを投げます」の意ですね。了解です。
<jkbys> 以心伝心だな
<jkbys> OSC 2012 Tokyo/Springの申し込みが開始されました
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-spring/
<jkbys> [ ] 参加できそうな人は？
<jkbys> 今のところ行くつもり
<jkbys> 秋もいってないし
<mizuno> 今回は無理そうです
<jkbys> イベントマスターが・・・
<nobuto> 金曜日はいけそうです。
<mizuno> 義理と人情を秤にかければ、義理のが思いのです……
<hito_jp> 土曜日はいけそうです。金曜日は調整中です。
<Henrich> あぁ無理だ。結婚式。
<hito_jp> たぶん大丈夫だとは思いますが、会場にいるだけで仕事してるかもしれませんけどね！
<mizuno> あとは柴田さんか
<hito_jp> 小林さんは両日だと思って大丈夫ですか？
<jkbys> はい
<jkbys> 初日は昼からになるかも
<hito_jp> なら両日2名確保できるので大丈夫ですね。申し込みしておきます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> セミナーどうしましょう。
<jkbys> どうしよう
<mizuno> 半年ぶりに小林さんがやればいいのでは
<jkbys> なにかネタをひねりだすか
<mizuno> 東京の人にも小林さんのアレっぷりを見てもらいましょう
<hito_jp> ではよろしくお願いします？
<jkbys> ではそういう方向で
<jkbys> アレとか意味がわかりませんが
<jkbys> ibus-mozcをRemixのデフォルト構成に含めたい
<jkbys> これ、来週でいいかな・・・
<chonan> [osc:4928] OSSC岩手開催について]
<chonan> というネタが
<chonan> 日程　２０１２年４月２１日（土曜日）
<chonan> 場所　一関文化センター
<chonan> 　　　http://ichi-bun.com/
<chonan> 　　　小ホール　セミナー
<chonan> 　　　展示室　　展示・休憩場所・ミニセミナー？？
<hito_jp> 来週にしましょうか……
<hito_jp> すでに脳みそのリソース枯渇してますよね……。
<chonan> とりあえずあるらしい程度で
<jkbys> サーバーの作業もやらんといかんし
<hito_jp> しかもこの後に別件あるし……
<jkbys> あ、そうだった
<jkbys> 忘れてたわ
<jkbys> 岩手はどうだろう、行く人いがいればって感じですね
<hito_jp> 小林さんはサーバー作業して頂いて大丈夫っす
<hito_jp> 参加する人がいないか確認するってのを来週回しにすればいいですかね……。
<jkbys> 参加する人がいないか確認する？
<hito_jp> OSC岩手
<jkbys> そうですね
<hito_jp> 業務連絡：chonanさん、お手数ですがGoogle Chat上げて頂けると
<jkbys> 確定はもっと先でいいでしょうし
<jkbys> じゃあ今日は終わりの方向で
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<nobuto> たぶん。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120110
<jkbys> じゃあ17日で。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> 誰か確認して議事録投げて頂ければ……
<nobuto> 投げておきます。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> 業務連絡その2：匿名の編集軍曹様、Google chat以下同文
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<Henrich> お疲れさまです。
<chonan> おつかれさまですー
<kazken3> v6カコイイ。。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-07
<MacShutD0wn_> 明けまして
<MacShutD0wn_> ここはいつも静かですね
<Kaco> hello guys
<Kaco> anybody knows an IRC channel that is using Shift-JIS encoding? I know this one is using UTF-8, but I need to test my IRC client encoding support...
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-08
<jkbys> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは（遅
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録は誰か取れてるのか……な……？
<jkbys> かな？
<hito_jp> （ちょっと無理くさいです
<mizuno> (です……
<nobuto> やります。
<nobuto> お待ちを。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130108
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<nobuto> こんな感じでしょうか。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 12.04.2 のCDプレスについて詳細をつめる(jkbys)
<jkbys> グッズの注文内容を確認して注文する（jkbys）
<jkbys> どっちもやれてません
<jkbys> 数日中に手を付けます
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 年末年始だったのでなさげかな
<jkbys> 12月のチームレポートを書く (jkbys) をアクションアイテムへ入れておいてください
<nobuto> jkbys: 了解です。
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>     イベントページの作成しました
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys>     [ ] 懇親会はどうする？
<jkbys> OSCの懇親会はまだ調整中か
<jkbys> まだ先だし行く人が確定してからでいいね
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<nobuto> 懇親会の話は2月入ってから、とかでいいですかね? 保留中の議題に移動しておきますか?
<hito_jp> 前者でよろしいかと
<hito_jp> 後者はなんか、もっと明確なブロック要件があるやつの置き場な気がするです。
<jkbys> 保留中の議題もだいぶ前のやつは消していいきがする
<jkbys> ほかなければ終わりましょう
<nobuto> jkbys: 保留中の議題は0件なんですが、どこの部分を指しているでしょうか。
<jkbys> あ、不完全な議題をみてたわ
<nobuto> jkbys: ではそれを削除しておきます。
<jkbys> いやまぁ消すかどうかは
<nobuto> ぇー
<jkbys> ちゃんと意見だしてからのほうがいいかな
<nobuto> 消しておいてっていう指示かと思いました。了解です。
<hito_jp> 「消していい気がする」と「消していい」との間には距離があるのでー、
<jkbys> とはいえ3年以上前の議題かこれ
<jkbys> もう状況も変わってるし消していいに+1したい
<hito_jp> 限りなく消せる気はするんですが、なんかもうちょっと別のガベージ箱作ってそっちに移動のがいい気がする
<nobuto> ページ増やすよりは、この際消してしまいませんか?
<hito_jp> 実務的にはその方がいいけど、判断としては避けたい気がします。
<hito_jp> adhocでも基準作ってそれに基づいて処置する、っていうやり方でないとまた同じようなもんが生まれるです。
<hito_jp> で、今はリソース的に枯渇ってる時期なので後回しにするのがいいと思うんですが、どないでしょう。
<nobuto> では、現状のまま変更なし、ということにしておきましょうか。
<jkbys> たしかに今日は作業にもどりたい
<jkbys> じゃあ次回も火曜日でいいですか
<nobuto> はい（たぶん
<hito_jp> 他よりはまだマシ
<jkbys> では15日という事で。おつかれさまでした。
<nobuto> お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130108
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-13
<Keshi> amigojapan: 今日は。お元気ですか。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-07
<hito_jp> あれ。流れてない？
<Mocchi> 流れるとは？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> サラミに夢中になってて時間を忘れてた
<mizuno> こんばんは
<kazken3> こんばんサラミ
<Mocchi> こんばんサラミ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140107
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<Mocchi> 私はありません。
<hito_jp> しにかけなのでないです……
<jkbys> OSCの申し込みって終わってなかったっけ
<hito_jp> おおう。
<jkbys> （仕事でしにかけなのか、体調が悪くてしにかけなのか、その両方なのか気になる）
<hito_jp> 仕事で？（なぜか疑問形）
<Mocchi> （原稿でしにかけという可能性も・・・）
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 年末年始だったのでなさそう
<jkbys> 12月分は書いておきます
<hito_jp> ということでhttp://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-spring/ 申し込んであるのでアクションアイテムから抹殺しておいてください
<Mocchi> らじゃ
<hito_jp> （問題はこれの参加が微妙どころでなくヤバげな気配がすでにしていることですが、きっとglな方のしばたさんがひとりでもDQ1の勇者のごとく戦ってくれるハズ！）
<jkbys> ＊「ゆうべはおたのしみでしたね
<jkbys> 地震速報が出てるが
<jkbys> SSL証明書のRenew
<jkbys> 今の証明書は今年2月4日で期限切れ
<jkbys> 忘れそうなので書いたけど、値段とか調べてないので来週か再来週でいいや
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mizuno> ワイルドカード証明書一枚$110と去年の議事録にあった
<jkbys> ほう
<Mocchi> 去年の議事録 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120131#www.ubuntulinux.jp_.2BMGg_forums.ubuntulinux.jp_.2BMG4-SSL.2BijxmDmb4ZvRlsA-
<jkbys> 2012年は一昨年な件
<mizuno> アッー
<Mocchi> アッー
<hito_jp> まあ$200/yearまでならGoでいいんじゃないですかのう。
<mizuno> 俺たちの2013年度はこれからだ
<Mocchi> マージされるまで2013年が終わらないひとがここに・・・。
<jkbys> まぁ今の値段とか調べておきます
<jkbys> SSL証明書のRenew
<jkbys> なんか間違えて貼り付けた
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<Mocchi> わたしはありません
<mizuno> ないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では14日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140107
<Mocchi> どなたか送信お願いできませんか？
<chonan> SSL 証明書 2年モノだった
<chonan> と調べていたら終わっていた罠 orz
<chonan> 送信承ります
<Mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いします。
<Mocchi> chonan: 2012年1月に取得しているので、2014年1月で2年ですね。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
#ubuntu-jp 2015-01-06
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> きっとうえのさんが議事録とってくれる……（むちゃぶり
<ueno_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150106
<hito_jp> まあとくに議題はないんですけど……
<jkbys> アクションアイテムもチームレポート更新もなさそうだ
<jkbys> とくに話しておくべきことないかな
<hito_jp> たぶん日常業務をたんたんとこなしておく感じでいいんじゃないかと……
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では13日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> おやすみなさい（寝落ち
<ueno_> 議事録です。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150106
<ueno_> 議事録送信おねがいします。（でいいんですか？
<chonan> あ、気づいたら終わっていた orz
<chonan> 送信承りまする。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-01-11
<cinch> guess who is me: http://i.imgur.com/cfWo2RZ.jpg
#ubuntu-jp 2016-01-14
<JustinBieber_> ist jemand hier ?
#ubuntu-jp 2018-01-08
<Guest6345> moshi moshi
#ubuntu-jp 2018-01-11
<KingParrot> I installed python3-tk_3.5.1-1 but it will not work.
<KingParrot> Ubuntu team channels
#ubuntu-jp 2018-01-12
<BadBunny> hi. what do i need to install for displaying japanese on x forwarding. server and client are both ubuntu 16.04
